# Alternative Classical Music Project



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are the rules of this project:

Everyone can add one work every day, but then they have to remove a work. The same person is not allowed to add the same work twice within a month once it has been removed. Other people can add that work anytime again (within the limits of one per day). You can not remove the same work twice within a month. Most importantly, have fun! This is not a perfect list of the best works, but a list where we want to highlight some good works. Discussions are welcomed. Bashing is not.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Might be better to start over, but to my memory...

Bach: Mass in b-minor
Bach: Matthaeus Passion
Barber:<oskaar's entry>
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6
Brahms: Nänie
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 (???)

Missing quite a few entries.

Removed: (Not sure of order)

Nov 15, 2011 
Nov 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4
Nov 16, 2011
Nov 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bach: Mass in b-minor
Bach: Matthaeus Passion
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6
Brahms: Nänie
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6

Removed:

Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge

There was also the Rzweski(?) piece, when was that removed?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, Rzewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated" was removed. Also, oskaar's entry was definitely not Barber's Adagio for Strings. Was it Knoxville: Summer of 1915?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I must be confusing it with the regular Classical Music Project. Anyway, I've PMed him to ask what it was.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

This is what I remember

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6


Still missing 4 pieces, though.
For oskaar's Barber, it was the Overture to "The School for Scandal".


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

@Klavierspieler

Since you started the new thread, I think you should put the original rules there in case this does resume.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done job! I dont remember much....


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, I think you should put the rules in the first post, in case of newcomers.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

the Rzweski piece was the first to be removed. 15. nov


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

These two were also on the list as I last saw it: Cello Concerto No. 1 by Shostakovich, posted by _oskaar_, and a Christmas piece by Schutz, posted by (I think) _science_. That still leaves two pieces which I can't remember.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> These two were also on the list as I last saw it: Cello Concerto No. 1 by Shostakovich, posted by _Oskaar_, and a Christmas piece by Schutz, posted by (I think) _science_. That still leaves two pieces which I can't remember.


Good memory!

Here's the list (24 pieces):

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance in D minor
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Schubert: String Quintet

Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schutz: The Christmas Story
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

I don't exactly remember, but there could have been another Brahms piece up there. 4th symphony? German Requiem?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I think ther was a shot orchestral piec I added , Dvorak or schubert. I think Dvorak


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I THINK it was this Dvorák: B.139 Balada (Ballad) in d-minor Lento Op.15/I


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am pretty sure, relistening now. It is a very loveley piece, and I think I added this one after Beethovens 4th piano concerto


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

But this is not orchestral. I am not sure anymore.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

But give me a hint when you shoot it off again! In here, or in another thread. I think it can be fun!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont think there was another Brahms piece.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Methinks the missing piece is the Barber, which seems to have been forgotten:

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance in D minor
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schutz: The Christmas Story

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't quite remember what the rules were. Here's my best shot:

Once a day, you may remove one work from the list, and then add another. Please give your reason for both. Have fun!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The barber piec was removed.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I can say something about the rules:

Everyone can add one work every day. But then they have to remove a work.
The same person is not alloved to add the same work within a monthe from removal.
Other persons can add that work anytime again. (within the limits of one per day)
You can not remove the same work twice within a month.
AND most important! Have fun! AND make the list a showcase list. Not a perfect list of the best works, but a list where we want to highlight some good works. 
AND discussions and temperature is welcomed. Negativism is not velcomed.

That was my thougts. But I am not in charge! And I am perfectly OK with that.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

oskaar said:


> The barber piec was removed.


I think you're right, and I think it was the Dvorak. Good memory.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

That means there is one spot left on the board. Should we just wait for someone to add one more piece before we start removing?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I've added Tintagel by Arnold Bax, so we're now back to 25 pieces. I love Tintagel:






Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
*Bax: Tintagel*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance in D minor
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schutz: The Christmas Story

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Removed:
> 
> Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4


Confess up, who on earth did that??


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor:

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance in D minor
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schutz: The Christmas Story

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
*Strauss: An Alpine Symphony*
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Substituted Also sprach with Alpine Symphony as the latter provides a much more accurate representation of Richard Strauss and what he was capable of. Magnificent and powerful. Also sprach is just kind of a flat piece, in my opinion, meaning that there's no real depth or emotions I feel. Even the opening cannot stand the might of Alpine at its climax:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance in D minor
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Schubert: String Quintet

Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schutz: The Christmas Story
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Removed: Mahler, as you all probably know, I'm not a fan. I added Sibelius because it's one of my favourite works of a composer who is not yet represented on the list.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance in D minor

Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schutz: The Christmas Story
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Removed Schumann's piano quintet. Two Schumann entries is at least one to many (IMO of course) and I like the piano concerto better.

I put Barber back on the board, one of the better composers of the 20th century. I particularly like his evocative orchestral song Knoxville summer of 1915, especially in the version of Dawn Upshaw.

Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Current Board:

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor

Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schutz: The Christmas Story
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Removed Works:

Nov 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov 16, 2011 Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915

Nov 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Do we have a list of those rmoved with datum? I just ask

Oh, It came up in this moment!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

The Barber that was removed was the Overture for "The School for Scandal".


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Trout said:


> Substituted Also sprach with Alpine Symphony as the latter provides a much more accurate representation of Richard Strauss and what he was capable of. Magnificent and powerful. Also sprach is just kind of a flat piece, in my opinion, meaning that there's no real depth or emotions I feel. Even the opening cannot stand the might of Alpine at its climax


I can live with that! I would've flown into a rage if you *removed* Strauss from the list, though.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Trout said:


> The Barber that was removed was the Overture for "The School for Scandal".


That's right--I did it. Here's the removed list again, with the correction:

Nov 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov 16, 2011 Barber: Overture for The School for Scandal

Nov 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Removed the Mozart Clarinet 5tet and replaced it with his jupiter symphony. I feel that if there is only one Mozart piece on the board it should be the Jupiter, as it is his best work IMO.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor

Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schutz: The Christmas Story
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Removed Works:

Nov 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov 16, 2011 Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915

Nov 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Adding:
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

I love Dvorak`s chamber music! And this work is so beautiful! The last movement, the Larghetto is out o this world!

Removing: 
Schutz: The Christmas Story

I am not much into choral music. Yet. It is a big world to discover. But listening to this work right now was not very rewarding to me. I found it a bit flat an self repeating.

Current Board:
Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor

*Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)*
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Removed Works:

Nov 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov 16, 2011 Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915

Nov 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

A almost perfect version of Dvorák: *B.150 Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) Op.75 * is with Vita Cernoch on violin!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, I did not see you, an die freude. I will edit my post


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The list of removed works can be VEEERY big after a while, so I suggest that we remove them after one month. There is no point in having them there longer, is it? Only for historic interrest, but maybe we could make a kind ov archieve in another thred? For our and newcomers interest? I dont know.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Personally, I'd like to have access to a complete list of all the removed works, for future reference (and listening). I'm not sure what the best way to do this is, though.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

If we make a new thread, and copy and past the last list and removed-list in there the last day every month, woldnt that cover all entries? It could be a nice "book of reccomendations" for old and new members?

And if we keep removed entries on the list 32 days, just to be sure nothing will be missed, and start the new thread last day in nowember, I am sure we cover everything.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Can the next poster to add to the list of removed pieces please correct the Barber entry? The removed one is School for Scandal Overture.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After oskaar:

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*

The Vaughan Williams is amazing. It is one of the few pieces that made me feel like crying, when I listened to it for the first time. So beautiful and passionate.
Removed Shostakovich's Cello Concerto because I don't consider it my favorite (Dvorak takes that honor). Nor do I consider it his best work. Still a good piece of music.

Removed Works:

Nov 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

There is general lack of keyboard music on our list and Sonata No. 31 is one of all-time favourites. I'm afraid that my only real reason for removing the Dvorak is that he has two places on the list and if anyone deserves a third place it would be Beethoven.

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

IMO no-one deserves 3 places on the list, more than 10% of the total. So off goes one Beethoven, and I picked the symphony I like less (3d).
On, vive la France. We need at least one of the great French composers. I picked Debussy's Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune.


Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

oskaar said:


> If we make a new thread, and copy and past the last list and removed-list in there the last day every month, woldnt that cover all entries? It could be a nice "book of reccomendations" for old and new members?
> 
> And if we keep removed entries on the list 32 days, just to be sure nothing will be missed, and start the new thread last day in nowember, I am sure we cover everything.


I'm hereby volunteering to do that. I'll start the new thread on December 1st, and update it on the first day of each month.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I'm hereby volunteering to do that. I'll start the new thread on December 1st, and update it on the first day of each month.


Great! :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After art rock

Adding:
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E-, Op.64
I have not explored much of Mendelssohn yet, but this concerto I listen to once in a while, and I find it absolutely beautiful.

Removing: 
Stravinsky: The Firebird
I find the work exiting, but I have not learned to appreciate Stravinsky fully yet. I will sertainly listen more to him, and also to this work. But for the moment I find it maybe as the weekest link, refered to my taste.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

* Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E-, Op.64*
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica" 
Nov, 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a question. If a work is added again from another person, within a month. It still should be at the removed list, should it not? Otherwise we dont know when the first person can add it again, if it is removed again?!?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I have a question. If a work is added again from another person, within a month. It still should be at the removed list, should it not? Otherwise we dont know when the first person can add it again, if it is removed again?!?


Could you rephrase that?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Could you rephrase that?


I mean: A work that is added again, short after removal... Should it still be on the removal list, (so we can see when person that added the work in the first place, is oblighed to add it again) or remove it from removal list. I think it is wise too keep every removal on the list, for 32 days, even if it is re-added! Bether? (I mean.. someone would obviously think it is strange to have the same work on both lists...) This was ment to clear up, but is maybe just making chaos...hehe


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it would be best to leave all the removed pieces on the list permanently, along with their dates--but when I start the thread for them at the beginning of December, I'll make it clear that any of the removed pieces could be added back onto the list, subject to the rules. Does that sound okay?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

It sounds absolutely fine!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Ouch, Eroica and Firebird removed consecutively. 

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

The _Resurrection_ is one of my favorite symphonies and possibly my favorite Mahler symphony (Das Lied excluded). A great choral symphony which utilizes the choir better than Beethoven's 9th, in my opinion.
Removed Sibelius after listening to it as it does have some interesting moments, I think it lacks cohesion and an overall direction. Good piece, but I prefer Sibelius's earlier tone poems.

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica" 
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Trout

Adding:
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
I love this concerto! It makes very good room for the violin-solist to flourish. Chamber and orchestral is my thing so far. I have so much unexplored!

Removing: 
Bax: Tintagel
Tintagel is a nice work, and would do well as film music. But a bit boring in periods. I like the symphonies of Bax even more.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

Elgar: Enigma Variations
*Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1*
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise 
Nov, 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I copy the last list, and add a little reminder at the end. Hope you all copy that along with the last list.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Trout

Adding:
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
I love this concerto! It makes very good room for the violin-solist to flourish. Chamber and orchestral is my thing so far. I have so much unexplored!

Removing:
Bax: Tintagel
Tintagel is a nice work, and would do well as film music. But a bit boring in periods. I like the symphonies of Bax even more.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Charpentier: Te Deum
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

Elgar: Enigma Variations
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis



Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov, 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, will be difficult to remove something... I love all works!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Oskaar

Adding:
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
I love more modern music much more than my additions shows. I only have to tune into it, if it is good. I had a fit with Messiaen at once, Stravinsky not... I think this is the most adventurous chamber work I have heard so far. It is very addicting! ( for me)

Removing: 
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Fine work, but I find it a bit average. Very dramatic and full of nice moments, but still... average.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
*Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps*
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov, 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov, 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

After oskaar:

Removing: Debussy, because it's the work on the list I like least.

Adding: Medtner Sonata. Love this work.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Klavierspieler

Adding:
Sibelius: Symphony No.1 in E-, Op.39
Sibelius should absoluely be represented on this list. I have a lot to discover.. this is the only symphony of him I have listened to so far, but I have learned to love it.

Removing: 
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nice and fine sounding symphony, but I struggle to like it very much. It is kind of Beethoven "light". I also struggle with the more "serious" symphonies. But i like EROICA quite well. Now I desided to add a symphony, and remove a symphony. And it had to be pastorale removed.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

*Sibelius: Symphony No.1 in E-, Op.39*
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov, 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

After oskaar:

Adding:

Schumann: Kreisleriana, one of my favourite works for piano.

Removing:

Messiaen, I can't find anything else to remove.

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No.1 in E-, Op.39
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps

Augh! Where did all the participation go?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Messiaen, I can't find anything else to remove.
> 
> Augh! Where did all the participation go?


I understand you about Messian, but I still think it is a shame that he is removed. Not to much modern music on the list. I dont like all modern, but I find Messiaen very pleasant and exciting modern.

And I also wonder where people went. Maybe they dont feel to add and remove every day, but I still hope we can have some discussion and temperature in here also.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Klavierspieler:

Removing Das Lied von der Erde, which is not my favourite Mahler piece by a long shot. Anyway, the Resurrection Symphony is on the list, and that's superb. We don't need another Mahler for now.

Adding Pines of Rome by Respighi, which is one of the most magnificent of all symphonic poems. Here's the fourth part of it, Pines of the Appian Way:






Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

*Respighi: Pines of Rome*
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No.1 in E-, Op.39
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Very good addition, Fsharpmajor
I love it! Listening to Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Sir Neville Marriner right now.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

We have removed some Beethoven... Where are all Beethoven lovers? Stand up and fight!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Fsharpmajor, you read my mind. I was thinking of nominating that right before you did! 
Anyways, I'll try again with Stravinsky.

After Fsharpmajor:

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Added Le Sacre du Printemps because of the lack of Stravinsky (and modern works in general) and between the two remaining ballets, although I somewhat prefer _Petrushka_ I feel that Sacre is more likely to stay on the board. Groundbreaking and violent. 
Removed the Goldmark concerto mainly because nothing from it sticks out as being wonderful, to me anyways. It's a nice piece, though. 
I'm still sad both Beethoven symphonies have been removed. 

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will absolutely give Stravinsky a chanse. It is qued up after Respighihi.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Listening to Andrew Litton and Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra. I absolutely like it! Some Bach must be removed before this one. This is a work that is quite easy to get into. But it may be that I am in the mood for it. The firebird seemd unpleasent to me when I listened to it. But may be mood again...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, I'll try. Apologies if I screw this up.

After Trout:

Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


Removing Bach's Mass in B minor because I don't like it much, and adding Falla's El Amor Brujo because that piece really kicks butt. Maybe not for every day listening but certainly from time to time.


Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Perfectly done, BPS

_The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them! _


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
*Faure: Requiem*
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removing Schumann's Kreisleriana, because IMO one Schumann work is (more than) enough if we have only 25 spots overall. And I like the piano concerto much better. Adding Faure's Requiem, probably the most beautiful based on the Latin text.

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Art Rock

Adding:
Aho: Symphony No.9
I love Aho! He has a very modern approuch, but much of his music is well rooted in classic and romantic form. This symphony is very colorful and varied!

Removing: 
Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
I have listened to all six now, and some are bether than others. But I find string quartets annoying if there is not something special with them. These quartets are nice, but nothing special after my taste.

*Aho: Symphony No.9*
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana 
Nov, 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

After oskaar:

Removing: Mahler; again, not a fan.

Adding: Beethoven 7; from other threads this seems to be the only Beethoven Symphony that there is consensus that it is a great work. We need more Beethoven, too.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Requiem
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Ressurection"


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I think we will have a great list of removed works in the new thread starting 1. december! I have ups and downs with Mahler. I have to be in the mood to listen to him, and that is absoluteley the case with bethoven also. Beethoven was a true genious, I can see that in everything I hear. But I have problems to get into him! The music starts to grow on me, and suddenly it slips. Strange. But that is a prosess... I am sure I will learn to love him abow the most. But I am not pushing the prosess.

Not listened to no 7 yet. I will tonight I hope.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After pjang23

Adding:
Brahms : Symphony no 3 
Did we all forget Brahms? He is mostly undiscovered, and uncategorizised by me, but a lot of people love him in here, so I am a bit surprised. But I listened some Brahms last summer, and this symphony stands out for me as the best of the four. Not listened a lot to his symphonies, so it may all change. But for the moment...

Removing: 
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Epic and beautiful choire music, but I am not into choire much at the moment. And what else to remove! hehe. Good quality of the works. But watching some threads lately I have found out that the people that takes lists most seriously is the people that are most negative to them.... They dont find their favourites up there with high enough prosent. Then they boycot, but have to tell their wiews in more or less kryptic ways.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

*Brahms : Symphony no 3 *
Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations

Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Ressurection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium

I) am not in charge here, but I think I will mention that this list or ongoing game has no purpose to be a best of list, but a rotating list of recommended works by people of different taste. For me at least the purpose is to "highlite" some works that I like a lot, and find very good. I have loads of black fields, louds of unexplored artists and works.

The list is representive in what we want to reccomend right now! From the different participants perspective.

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Too much Beethoven. Down goes the 7th (I like the 6th, 5th and 3d better anyway). And until Klavierspieler shows up, another Mahler on the list, my favourite song cycle of all time, Kindertotenlieder.


Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms : Symphony no 3 

Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Requiem
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Ressurection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Art Rock:

I'm removing Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915. I listened to it on YouTube, but it's not my cup of tea. (Too much singing!)

Adding Rimsky-Korsakov's symphonic poem Scheherezade, which is musical exoticism at its finest. Here's a YouTube video of the first part, The Sea and Sinbad's Ship:






Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3 
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade*
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor

Adding:
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
This is only a 3 minutes piece, but still a pride in norwegian classical music. It is extremely beautiful. It is easy to get into, and really feel on your body the small and big wonders happening in nature at springtime!

Removing: 
Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Beautiful work, and it will grow on me. But I am not into it yet, as well av baroque music in general, and choire music also. I must take some steps in my exploring, and I have not learned to appreciate this so good, yet.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3
Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

*Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3*
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Noooooo! Not the St Matthew Passion!!! 

Bach needs to get back on the board.

After oskaar:

Aho: Symphony No.9
*Bach: Magnificat*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

The Bach Magnificat is my (3rd) favorite Bach choral piece seeing as the Mass and Matthew Passion are off limits. Great work and a great representation of baroque music in general.
Removed Medtner. Interesting piano sonata, but nothing that I particularly enjoy.

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Not trying to be critical here, but right now I like the works on the recently removed list better than the ones on the board.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Trout said:


> Removed Works:
> 
> *Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier*
> *Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
> ...


Not trying to be critical here, but right now . . . WHAT DRUGS ARE YOU ALL ON?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Not trying to be critical here, but right now . . . WHAT DRUGS ARE YOU ALL ON?


Peoples tastes are different, and you are both not participating. This was never ment to be a top list, but a everchanging showcase of works that different people with different taste, enjoy. And to have arguments and comments and discussions around it. And works can be added again. And my taste is not fixed, so I may learn to enjoy works that I have removed later.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Air said:


> Not trying to be critical here, but right now I like the works on the recently removed list better than the ones on the board.


I'll be starting a companion thread with a list of all the removed works for each month. It will appear on the first of December.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

In fact, int the opposite to some not participating people, I find the list so good, so I have problems to remove something. I have a list of works to add, but I will wait a little.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Trout

Adding:
Janácek: Dumka
Beautiful little piece! I find Janacek very lovable in chammber formate, an this piece is one of the best!
Removing: 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
I dont find anything special with this symphony at the moment.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3
Brahms: Nänie

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
*Janácek: Dumka*
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 28, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

My last addition was 00 something last night. This was ment to post 27.11, but I was hindered by my daughter.  I post an 28.11 entry in a moment, just to speed it all up! ( But I am always adding something that I like more than that I am removing).


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Oscaar

Adding:
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
I love Barber! He ha a great undertone in all his works that appeal to me. This concerto is very advenurous.

Removing: Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

In fact I like this work very much. But I think I like it least from works on the list. And since I like The Barber concerto bether, I add and remove.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
*Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Requiem
Janácek: Dumka
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 27, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Nov. 28, 2011 Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Aho: Symphony No.9*
Aho is a composer, I have fallen in love with with Magnificent symphony where the dramatic and the more lyric goes very well hand in hand.

*Bach: Magnificat*
I am not completely into the choral music yet. But I have no problem with seeing the greatness of this work, or other major Bach works that have been removed.

*Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14*
This is a wonderful concert! Barber has an undertone of what I've heard of him, which makes him very exciting. This concert is very romantic and melodious.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31*
Beautiful and dreamy sonata! I have preliminary problems to "get into" Beethoven in many ways, especially symphonies, but the pioano sonatas are amazing. I have not heard all, but the this is very nice.

*Brahms: Symphony no 3*
A beautiful symphony! Very romantic, deep, and full of emotions.

*Brahms: Nänie*
Very beautiful, great singing, but maybe not my favorite among the small pieces. Maybe I'm going to vote this out of the list soon.

*Charpentier: Te Deum*
Again ... very beautiful. One of the best vocal work I've heard. But I'm not really a fan.
*
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)*
Eminant work! One of my favourites. The larghetto is to die for.

*Elgar: Enigma Variations*
Eigma variations are great. But also a little boring in the long run. The melody is not enough to carry this piece completely. I think the enigma variations are overhyped.

*Falla: El Amor Brujo*
Powerful and compelling work. I love it really! It is a wonderful nerve through it all.

*Faure: Requiem*
This work gives me much more than, say, Bach's vocal work. Much less repetitive, and much more evocative. Excellent work!

*Janácek: Dumka*
Amazingly beautiful piece! I love chamber music with the character and content. And this piece is definitely there.

*Mahler: Kindertotenlieder*
I will probably learn to like vocal music eventually. But this work I think is actually a little boring.

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto*
Definitely a favorite concert! Very melodic and evocative!
*
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"*
Mozart was a genius, no doubt about it. But much of what he has made seems a bit boring and repiterende on me. This symphony, however, is very varied and exciting. I love it really!

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade*
Fantastic work! This is not me to remove. Great moods and melodies. Very intense and captivating.

*Respighi: Pines of Rome*
Colourful and great work! Wonderful details and mood. The second movement falls especially in my taste. Wonderful nerve!

*Schubert: String Quintet*
I love Scubert, and this quintet is very beautiful and captivating. Listen now to the Alban Berg Quartett, and this version is absolutely brilliant!

*Schubert: Winterreise*
I love songs might be better than coral music. Schubert has a lot of them! Wonderful listening!

*Schumann: Piano Concerto*
Wonderful concert! I am very fond of Schumann. And this concert is probably one of the ultimate.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
Sibelius is perhaps under-represented here. I has not explored as much of him yet, only this one among the symphonies. But I find it very good! Very adventurous.
*
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3*
A small wonder of a piece!

*Strauss: An Alpine Symphony*
Very intriguing work. It is the first time I listen to it properly, and I am captivated! Wonderful drama!

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*
Beautiful and colorful! A wonderful nerve! I've had little trouble reaching Stravinsky so far. But this work, I have no problems now at least. (Listening mood changes constantly)

*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*
Wonderful romantic piece. But since the list is so full of good works, I think this one is a work I may remove.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

After oskaar:

Adding: Janacek: Sinfonietta, possibly my favourite work of his.

Removing: Janacek: Dumka, a great work but not, in my opinion, up to the Sinfonietta.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Brahms: Nänie
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Requiem
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 27, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Nov. 28, 2011 Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Nov. 28, 2011 Janacek: Dumka


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Klavierspieler:

I'm adding a short piece by Shostakovich, The Assault on Beautiful Gorky. That's the name by which it's commonly known these days, but its original title was The Assault on the Red Hill, and it was composed as part of the soundtrack for a film named The Unforgettable Year 1919. It's the first piece I ever heard by Shostakovich--see what you think of it:






Removing--not Barber this time, because his violin concerto is a great piece, but rather Brahms's Nänie, now that his Symphony No. 3 is on the list (although my personal favourite Brahms work is Symphony No. 1).

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
*Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky*

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 27, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Nov. 28, 2011 Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Nov. 28, 2011 Janacek: Dumka

Nov. 29, 2011 Brahms: Nänie


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor

Adding:
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-, Op.11
Very elegant, melodious and captivating concerto! I love it!

Removing:
Elgar: Enigma Variations
I was also thinking of removing Nanie... But now Enigma variations have to go. I like them, but not so good that I dont want to replace them by something I like bether.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
*Franck: Piano Concerto No.2*

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 27, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Nov. 28, 2011 Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Nov. 28, 2011 Janacek: Dumka

Nov. 29, 2011 Brahms: Nänie
Nov, 29, 2011 Elgar: Enigma Variations

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I did like the Schostakovich piece very much!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

oskaar said:


> I did like the Schostakovich piece very much!


In that case you are forgiven for removing the Enigma Variations....

Regarding Kalevi Aho, I have four of his symphonies on CD (though not No. 9) that I haven't listened to yet. I think I had better make a start on that.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Oskaar

I will come back with another attempt


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, oskaar, but the Goldmark concerto has already been removed.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh sorry...But was it added by me? I dont remember. If not I am oblighed to re-add it. I will go back and check....


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

You did, but you can add it again tomorrow (or perhaps today is tomorrow where you are)!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, it was added by me! Very sorry... I will edit my post


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I thinks the rules are: The same person that add the work cant add it again within a month from removal. I think that is why we started to list the removed pieces. Am I wrong? So unfortunately I dont think I can add the Goldmark conserto until 23.12. Am I wrong?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Oskaar

Adding:
Monti: Czardas
I have loved this piec since long before I started to listen seriously to classical music. I dont like the over-orchestrated versions. But when the violinist is alloud to be very virtuos, I simply love it!

Removing:
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
I will probably learn to like vocal music eventually. But this work I think is actually a little boring.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
*Monti: Czardas*
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 27, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Nov. 28, 2011 Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Nov. 28, 2011 Janacek: Dumka

Nov. 29, 2011 Brahms: Nänie
Nov, 29, 2011 Elgar: Enigma Variations

Nov, 30, 2011 Mahler: Kindertotenlieder

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Trout and Klavierspieler! I guess you find the 25 works selection outstanding, since you are not participating right now!:tiphat::cheers: No pressure, just a mild comment!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I've just started the new thread for the monthly list of removed works:

*http://www.talkclassical.com/16590-alternative-classical-music-project.html*

There's no need to copy and paste the list for November any more. The next person to remove a piece just needs to start a new list for December.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Oskaar:

I'm removing the Sinding piece--I enjoyed it, but in the end found it a bit insubstantial. Adding another short piece for piano in its place, Vers la Flamme (Toward the Flame), a late work by Alexander Scriabin:






The list for December 2011 now begins as this:

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
*Scriabin: Vers la Flamme*

Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> After Oskaar:
> 
> I'm removing the Sinding piece


Yor additon bether be good!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Corrected list (you forgot my changes yesterday)

List by Fsharpmajor

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Vers la Flamme

Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Corrected list (you forgot my changes yesterday)

List by Fsharpmajor

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Vers la Flamme

Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor

Adding:
Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Adding another concerto. This is I think my favourite violin concerto.

Removing:
Removing my own addition, Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto. It is absolutely very good, but I find the Bruch conserto slightly better. And since I am one of few participating in here, I remove my own addition, so that the list is not "my list". Hope some others will come back and participate.
And since we have the thread of removed works, no addition will be deletet, even if it is removed from the list.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

*Bruch: Violin concerto no 1*
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Vers la Flamme

Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I would participate, but I can't stand the removal part.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I would participate, but I can't stand the removal part.


I suggestet it for sirculation, and maybe some temperature discussions. remember, the list is a showcase! The removed works wont dissapear. I am a part time potter, and I participate in a collective of potters, and we have a little shop. What is to be shown in the window is always a matter of discussions. We sirculate our works, and the removed works get a nice place elsewhere in the shop.

Think of it as a showcase! Removed works will be showcased in the removal thread, and works can be added again. And it is not so serious!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Removed works aren't *bad* pieces! I do need to remove one of the two Schubert pieces on the list, but right now I'm not sure which it is going to be.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I do need to remove one of the two Schubert pieces on the list, but right now I'm not sure which it is going to be.


Take your time!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here goes: I'm removing Schubert's String Quintet, and adding Benjamin Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem:






Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

*Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem*
Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Requiem
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Vers la Flamme

Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor

Adding:
Neilsen: Alladin suite
First time listening to this work, and I was really blown away! Super exiting, and adventurous.

Removing:
I remove my own addition again.
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1. It is hard to remove such a geat work, but I always add a bether work, in my oppinion at the moment.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Brahms: Symphony no 3

Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Requiem
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

*Neilsen: Alladin suite*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec, 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will make one more change in here, and then I will wait till at least two peoples show interrest. No point discussing with myself, or removing my own contributions in the length. 

After Oscaar

Adding:
Henze: Symphony no 7
I have discovered some of Henzes music lateley, and this symphony is very adventurous and captivating.

Removing:
Brahms: Symphony no 3
I want to replace my addition with my former additions, and a symphony with a symphony. Then it have to be this, though I like it very much

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Magnificat
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Requiem

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
*Henze: Symphony no 7*
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec, 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec, 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

The rules are quite simple! Go to the first post in this thread to see them!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry Oskaar, I've been reluctant to remove other people's works, but since no one is participating - maybe I can get away without them finding out about it!

Adding: 
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
An absolutely wonderful work that I heard for the first time last night and loved immediately. 

Removing: 
Bach - Magnificat
No special reason. It's a fine work of course. 


Aho: Symphony No.9
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin concerto no 1

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Faure: Requiem

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adding: Bach Goldberg Variations, need Bach!

Removing: Faure Requiem, because there are two Faure works on the list and there is nothing else to remove.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:


> Sorry Oskaar, I've been reluctant to remove other people's works, but since no one is participating - maybe I can get away without them finding out about it!


You don't need to worry about removing other people's works. I've started a companion thread to list them all, and I'll be updating it at the end of each month.

As for myself, I'm still participating, but I've been very busy with other things over the last few days, and I haven't had much chance to think of something new to add.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Adding: 

Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
As part of the point of this was originally to make a place for favorite works that have not succeeded in the original classical music project, I think this is highly appropriate. Personally, this work is dear to me because it was the first post-WWII work that I really loved, way back in high school when it blew my mind. This is classical? It remains my favorite Takemitsu work, and I really believe it is phenomenal. It is hard for me to imagine not liking it. 

Removing: 
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
This is also a favorite work, one that I've always really loved. However, it came in 6th on the original project, a very healthy showing, so we can afford to miss it here. 

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Updating *science* with removed works.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin concerto no 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The list is so good now, and I cant come up with someting to add that is bether than the in my oppinion "least good", so I wait a little.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Adding: Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1 - Simply beautiful!






Removing: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin concerto no 1

Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Piano Concerto

Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: An Alpine Symphony
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Removing: Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie, It's really not my favorite as far as Strauss goes.

Adding: Beethoven Sonata, NEED MOAR BEETHOVEN!


Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Monti: Czardas

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Klavierspieler:

Removing: Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie, It's really not my favorite as far as Strauss goes.

Adding: Beethoven Sonata, NEED MOAR BEETHOVEN!


Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Monti: Czardas

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Oskaar:

Removing: Scriabin, Vers la Flamme, which I added myself--I'm not sure whether anybody else liked it, and I needed to make room for Strauss to make a comeback.

Adding: Strauss, Death and Transfiguration:











Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Monti: Czardas

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Winterreise

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
*Strauss: Death and Transfiguration*
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor

Adding:
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Wonderful work. Very romantic, and very melodious.

Removing:
Schubert: Winterreise
I really love the work, but in my oppinion right now, the work I added is bether.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Monti: Czardas

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
*Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione*

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Oscar

Adding:
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
It was difficult to chose between no 1 and 2. No one is intensive, romantic and melodic. No 2 has a more magic, trolly approuch. I decided to add no 2. Very captivating and adventurous concert.

Removing:
Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
It is really difficult to remove something now... But it had to be this. I like it, romantic and melodic, and quite epic. But maybe to "sweet" for me at the moment. At least I find the violin concerto bether at the moment.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Monti: Czardas

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione

Schumann: Piano Concerto
*Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2*
Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Removed: Scheherazade. Rimsky-Korsakov's brand of Russian Romantic music is a real turn off for me.

Adding: Berlioz's Romeo and Juliet Symphony, one of my favourite pieces of Romantic music.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
*
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1

Monti: Czardas
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette* Never heard the work, Jalex. Do you have a recommended performance?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

oskaar said:


> *Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette* Never heard the work, Jalex. Do you have a recommended performance?


Levine/BPO.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

jalex said:


> Levine/BPO.


Thanks, I will que that on Spotify if it is there


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, only one movment... I will search for others.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have qued Ozava, Boston s.o.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette*

Seiji Ozawa
Boston Symphony Orchestra





Dont have much experience with Berlioz yet, but I had to listen to this since it was added to the alternative music project. Very nice and captivating, and lovely chorals.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Jalex:

Removing Monti's Czardas. This is a piece I've heard a few times before, without knowing who composed it. I do like it, though.

Adding: Alfred Schnittke's Cello Concerto No. 1. Be patient with this piece--it's a difficult one, but you'll love the resplendent finale, I promise! Here's a full recording of it on YouTube:






Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette

Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
Respighi: Pines of Rome
*Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1*
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After Fsharpmajor

Adding:
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Beautiful and captivating symphony. Very "classic" in style.

Removing:
Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
I try to like the piece. Some periodes are beautiful, and some I find quite boring.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette

Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Neilsen: Alladin suite
*Prokofiev: Symphony No.7*
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that it has passed a month... Revive, mighty Eroica!

+ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

One of the pinnacles of the symphony and all-time symphonic achievement. Revolutionary for its time and awe-inspiring with its power and majesty.

- Takemitsu: Flow From Me What You Call Time

I'm not a big fan of Takemitsu. His music never really seemed to grasp me.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22, 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Removing: *Dvorak's Romantic Pieces*, okay but not particularly exciting.

Adding: *Purcell 'Come Ye Sons of Art'*. Don't think he's had a nomination yet, and this is a mighty fine work.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22, 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22, 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will wait a while before posting, since so many of my nominations are on the list... One of my favourites though the Dvorak, romantic pieces was removed.....


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Adding: Mathieu Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"






Removing: Mendelssohn Piano Trio No.1 (my own nomination)

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed Works:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22, 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22, 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces

Dec. 23, 2011 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm still in it, but I'm going to wait until another piece or two put there by me is removed from the list.

A reminder that I'll be updating the list of removed pieces on New Year's Eve. Since Beethoven's _Eroica_ is now back on the list, I think I'll try to feature it in some way. Any ideas as to how to do it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to participate, but I don't get this…

Sorry.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I want to participate, but I don't get this…
> 
> Sorry.


Here are the rules:

_"Everyone can add one work every day, but then they have to remove a work. The same person is not allowed to add the same work twice within a month once it has been removed. Other people can add that work anytime again (within the limits of one per day). You can not remove the same work twice within a month. Most importantly, have fun! This is not a perfect list of the best works, but a list where we want to highlight some good works. Discussions are welcomed. Bashing is not"_

The list changes constantly, but it always consists of twenty-five pieces. You need to do quite a bit of copying and pasting of text to make a post. The list of removed works for each month is maintained in a separate thread:

*http://www.talkclassical.com/16590-alternative-classical-music-project.html*

So, here goes: I'm removing Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem (which I added myself--maybe nobody else but me likes it), to make room for Liadov's The Enchanted Lake. I heard it on the radio a couple of days ago, and I really enjoyed it--see what you think:






And so the new list comprises:

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
*Liadov: The Enchanted Lake*
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

And the list of removed works for December, so far, are:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22, 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22, 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces

Dec. 23, 2011 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

Dec. 24, 2011 Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Aw. I love Sinfonia da Requiem!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

You can always add it back again--the rules allow for it. But it might be better to suggest a piece that you really like, and one you want to remove, and if you're not sure how to go about it, I'll do it for you. (Avant-garde pieces are quite welcome, but there's no guarantee how long they, or anything else, will survive on the list!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll try. Tell me if I did anything wrong

I added Clara Scumann's piano concerto and removed her husband's.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Liadov: The Enchanted Lake
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

And the list of removed works for December, so far, are:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22, 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22, 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces

Dec. 23, 2011 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

Dec. 24, 2011 Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
Dec. 26, 2011 Schumann: Piano Concerto

Is that right?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, that's right. I must confess I didn't actually know that Clara Schumann had written a piano concerto.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

Adding:
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Two Berlioz on the list...OK he deserves it ! Loveley work

Removing:
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
I am not into faure yet.....

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
*Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)*
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Faure: Piano Quintet #1

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Liadov: The Enchanted Lake
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome

Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

And the list of removed works for December, so far, are:

Dec. 1, 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2, 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2, 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3, 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5, 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6, 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6, 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7, 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7, 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7, 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7, 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8, 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8, 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10, 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14, 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22, 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22, 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces

Dec. 23, 2011 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

Dec. 24, 2011 Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Dec. 26, 2011 Schumann: Piano Concerto
Dec. 26, 2011 Faure: Piano Quintet #1


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adding: Schumann, Piano Quintet. (You did _very_ wrong CofAG )

Removing: Liadov; sorry, I just didn't really care for it.

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo

Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Dec. 1. 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2. 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2. 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3. 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5. 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6. 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6. 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7. 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7. 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7. 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7. 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7. 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8. 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8. 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10. 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14. 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22. 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22. 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces

Dec. 23. 2011 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

Dec. 24. 2011 Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Dec. 26. 2011 Schumann: Piano Concerto
Dec. 26. 2011 Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Dec. 26. 2011 Liadov: The Enchanted Lake


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I must wait for some activity again before doing changes...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I've updated the list of removed works to include December 2011--you can see it here:

*http://www.talkclassical.com/16590-alternative-classical-music-project.html*

So now you only need to list removed works beginning from today, January 1st, 2012.

(I have one or two changes in mind for the New Year )


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After Klavierspieler:

Removing: Romeo et Juliette by Berlioz, because I much prefer Harold in Italy, and it's on the list now.

Adding: Spiegel im Spiegel, a minimalist piece by the Estonian composer Arvo Part. The choice of stringed instrument is optional--here it is for cello and piano:






The piece may not be to everyone's taste, but personally I find it hypnotic and beautiful.

And so the new list is:

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite

*Part: Spiegel im Spiegel*
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think a good idea for this project is to put works that you think deserve more attention rather than just the works you consider the best. Not much point in showcasing pieces that already get lots of coverage.

Let's try a new Schubert piece.

Removed: Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione

Added: Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"






Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite

Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Adding:

Prokofiev: Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10

It is a haevenly good work!

Removing: Hmm, I dont know what to remove since I love all works...
Well after some struggeling... I remove Falla

After Fsharpmajor

Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oops, we had a collision


Aho: Symphony No.9
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree, with you,pjang23! I think that was my idea from the beginning. I wanted to highlight works that deserved some attention for a periode.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Back in:

Removing: Aho Symphony #9 - I've listened to this thing a dozen times or more since it is the first album in my collection alphabetically. It's good for what it is, but not my favorite.

Adding: Hmm - who deserves more recognition? How about Lyapunov Piano Concerto #2. Really brilliant but perhaps unfairly overshadowed by the contemporaneous Rachmaninov PC#3. His Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes is even better, but I thought maybe too obscure.

Updated List:

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Henze: Symphony no 7
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The list is really packed with some good stuff! I need some time to come up with canditates.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After BPS

Removing: My own, until more activity...
Henze: Henze: Symphony no 7 Absoluteley loveley, and I may add it again, but by for now..

Adding: Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
This is Sibelius at his best! But mayebe to rearly heard! I had to make room for these...

Updated List:

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2

Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10

Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"

Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
*Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69*
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After oskaar

Removing: 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
I used to love this work...but something with it is annoying me right now...

Adding: Adam: Le Corsaire
This is just a firework of a work!

*Adam: Le Corsaire*
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel

Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"

Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A very long time ago, I think I put Bruch in. Now I will take it out and replace it with another very sweet violin concerto by Korngold. 

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Korngold: Violin Concerto

Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel


Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"

Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Thank you. Bruch's first violin concerto makes me feel stressed whenever I hear it.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Korngold: Violin Concerto

Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite
Part: Spiegel im Spiegel


Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"

Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1


Remenber to include the removed works.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry Oskaar, I forgot!

CoAG - that's terrible. If Bruch stresses you, Korngold might drive you to suicide.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> Sorry Oskaar, I forgot!
> 
> CoAG - that's terrible. If Bruch stresses you, Korngold might drive you to suicide.


Actually I haven't heard much Korngold. I've got a recording with some of his songs but that's about it,


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was only talking about the violin concerto. 

But he has a lot of Hollywood stuff. You'd love to hate it. Have at it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> I was only talking about the violin concerto.
> 
> But he has a lot of Hollywood stuff. You'd love to hate it. Have at it!


I'll look for his stuff. I love hating bad 20th century music! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Let's see if I have the necessary computer skills:

Adding Farrenc - who I categorically declare the most talented female composer of the 19th century. Removing Part - a poser.

Revised list:

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Nielsen: Alladin suite

Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"

Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel

PS - Just kidding about Part - I know some people love him.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After bps

Removing: 
Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
I love it, but I like the Turangalîla-symphonie even more.

Adding: Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie
Just fantastic!

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
*Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie*
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Jan. 10, 2012 Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

After oskaar

Removing: 
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Adding:
Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
*Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending*

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Jan. 10, 2012 Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Jan. 11, 2012 Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

Removing: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Loveley as they are, I am not so found of solo piano...yet

Adding: Bruckner: Symphony No.0, in D-, WAB100 ('Die Nullte')
I am getting to really love Bruckners symfonies. I have only heard up to four, and this is my favourite so far.

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)

*Bruckner: Symphony No.0, in D-, WAB100 ('Die Nullte')*
Charpentier: Te Deum
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Sinfonietta

Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Jan. 10, 2012 Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Jan. 11, 2012 Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Jan. 12, 2012 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

After Oskaar:

Removing: 
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" - been there, done that

Adding: 
Chausson: Concert in D, for piano, violin, and string quartet, Op.21 - just too much fun

Current list:

Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)

Bruckner: Symphony No.0, in D-, WAB100 ('Die Nullte')
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concert in D, for piano, violin, and string quartet, Op.21
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Jan. 10, 2012 Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Jan. 11, 2012 Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Jan. 12, 2012 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Jan. 12, 2012 Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Maybe we should split this list into three or four parts or threads - early/baroque/classical, romantic, and modern ? There do seem to be huge differences in what makes a work great between these categories. The above list is now dominated by romantic pieces -- which suits me fine, but I would like to have a nice constantly refreshing reference when the mood strikes to listen to modern, for example.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

BPS said:


> After Oskaar:
> 
> Removing:
> Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" - been there, done that
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

You and Fsharpmajor must organise it though


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

I have in mind four threads -
1) Rolling Recommendations - Baroque and Early
2) Rolling Recommendations - Classical
3) Rolling Recommendations - Romantic
4) Rolling Recommendations - Modern

Baroque and Early could be anything composed before 1750 or so. Classical could be 1750 through Beethoven. There is no good chronological cutoff between Romantic and Modern - it would really have to be based on the style of the piece. Judgement would be required but rather than try to set strict rules, people should use their own discetion. If someone adds a baroque piece to the modern list, I suppose other users can just vote it right off the list.

As with this "alternative classical music project" the goal would not strictly be to try to identify the 25 best in each category, but rather for great pieces of music to get their 15 minutes of fame before eventually getting shuffled off, with no bad feelings. As now, it would be a way for participants to signal to others really great pieces of music that others should check out.

I think just about the only rule should be that you can only add/subtract one work from each list per day. We can even eliminate the 30-day moratorium on proposing works again, until a problem arises. Personally I can't imagine seeing a protracted battle of wills over a particular work.

Does that sound about right? If so, please show your support by liking this post and/or via replies below. If two more people voice support for the proposal, I will do it. And of course, suggestions are most welcome. 

In the worst case, if we create a red-headed step-child, we can always revert back to this thread. Moreover, until we get the new threads up and running, we should keep posting to this thread.

Thanks, and let me know if we should proceed.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

It is very fine for me! As long as removed works are "saved" for reference. Rolling recomodations is a fine name, and should attract new users.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

@science - Thanks for the Korngold recommendation - I had it in my collection but hadn't paid much attention to it (or Korngold). The whole piece is good but I especially liked the first movement.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad you liked it BPS.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

BPS I think you only have to contact klavierspieler and fishmayor to get it started!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

When is the kickoff?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

BPS said:


> I have in mind four threads -
> 1) Rolling Recommendations - Baroque and Early
> 2) Rolling Recommendations - Classical
> 3) Rolling Recommendations - Romantic
> ...


I apologize for not getting back to this thread for such a long while. Anyway, BPS, I'm happy with the idea, so as far as I'm concerned you can proceed. For the sake of continuity, I would suggest keeping "Alternative Classical Music Project" in the title of each of the four threads, e.g.

Alternative Classical Music Project--Rolling Recommendations (Romantic)

...or something like that. That way, at the each of each month I can put the list of removed works for each thread into the "Alternative Classical Music Project--removed works" thread. What do you think?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

After BPS:

I'm removing Charpentier's Te Deum--I don't care much for religious music--and adding La Mer by Debussy:






Adam: Le Corsaire
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)

Bruckner: Symphony No.0, in D-, WAB100 ('Die Nullte')
Chausson: Concert in D, for piano, violin, and string quartet, Op.21
*Debussy: La Mer*
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Jan. 10, 2012 Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Jan. 11, 2012 Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Jan. 12, 2012 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Jan. 12, 2012 Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Jan 21, 2012 Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll remove Bach's Goldberg Variations, as they don't have a place in this project's aims - they did so well in the original project, coming in 36th out of nearly 400 works so far, that we don't need an alternative project to recommend them. Instead, how about Janácek's _Tagebuch eines Verschollenen_, something like "Diary of One Who Disappeared." Janácek's music in general is neglected a bit, and no work less deserving of its obscurity than this one. Really a moving work. And it certainly won't get within 400 on the original project, and we'd be doing well to get it within 500.

Adam: Le Corsaire
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Berlioz: Harold en Italie (Harold in Italy)
Bruckner: Symphony No.0, in D-, WAB100 ('Die Nullte')

Chausson: Concert in D, for piano, violin, and string quartet, Op.21
Debussy: La Mer
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck: Piano Concerto No.2
Janácek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Korngold: Violin Concerto
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.3 "Concerto de Québec"
Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie

Nielsen: Alladin suite
Prokofiev: Symphony No.7
Purcell: 'Come, Ye Sons of Art'
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.13 "Little A Major"
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin concerto no 2
Sibelius: 2 Serenades for Violin and Orchestra, Op.69
Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending

Removed works:

Jan. 1, 2012 Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Jan. 1, 2012 Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione
Jan. 1, 2012 Falla: El Amor Brujo
Jan. 2, 2012 Aho: Symphony #9
Jan. 3, 2012 Henze: Symphony no 7
Jan. 5, 2012 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
Jan. 5, 2012 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Jan. 7, 2012 Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
Jan. 10, 2012 Schumann, R.: Piano Quintet
Jan. 11, 2012 Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Jan. 12, 2012 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30
Jan. 12, 2012 Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Jan 21, 2012 Charpentier: Te Deum
Jan 22, 2012 Bach: Goldberg Variations


----------

